# Question about HID Conversion kits for 2005 Altima



## felipestrong (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm considering getting an HID Conversion kit (the Philips kind) for my 2005 Altima. I've read that conversion kits often don't produce the desired effect, and that often they lead to disappointment. Specifically, a website I read said that simply swapping xenon bulbs (conversion kits) into a halogen housing is actually bad, because halogen housings can't handle the increased output of the xenon bulbs (they can't effectively direct the light) and so therefore you blind other drivers. 

Okay, so my question is, has anyone bought and installed an HID conversion kit on their Altima? What was the result? BTW, I'm thinking of going with the 4300K bulbs (the factory HID color).

I tried to locate HID projector retrofits for the Altima, but had no luck.

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

felipestrong said:


> I'm considering getting an HID Conversion kit (the Philips kind) for my 2005 Altima. I've read that conversion kits often don't produce the desired effect, and that often they lead to disappointment. Specifically, a website I read said that simply swapping xenon bulbs (conversion kits) into a halogen housing is actually bad, because halogen housings can't handle the increased output of the xenon bulbs (they can't effectively direct the light) and so therefore you blind other drivers.
> 
> Okay, so my question is, has anyone bought and installed an HID conversion kit on their Altima? What was the result? BTW, I'm thinking of going with the 4300K bulbs (the factory HID color).
> 
> ...


The halogen reflector housing for the Altima is not designed to be retrofitted with aftermarket xenon capsules because they will not produce a good cut-off and can create an excess amount of glare to oncoming traffic. HID ballasts generally draw less current than the factory halogen bulbs at approximately 35W versus 55W, however igniting the xenon bulbs requires more current. If you want to retrofit a projector lens into the factory housing you will have to purchase a projector from a BMW, Mercedes etc and make it work with you housing. However I will admit that I am going to be installing an aftermarket HID kit into my reflector housings even though it may not be the best thing to do. The 4300K bulbs will have the greatest light output out of any other aftermarket bulb.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> The halogen reflector housing for the Altima is not designed to be retrofitted with aftermarket xenon capsules because they will not produce a good cut-off and can create an excess amount of glare to oncoming traffic. HID ballasts generally draw less current than the factory halogen bulbs at approximately 35W versus 55W, however igniting the xenon bulbs requires more current. If you want to retrofit a projector lens into the factory housing you will have to purchase a projector from a BMW, Mercedes etc and make it work with you housing. However I will admit that I am going to be installing an aftermarket HID kit into my reflector housings even though it may not be the best thing to do. The 4300K bulbs will have the greatest light output out of any other aftermarket bulb.



I have that exact setup, 4300K Catz. I do get some people flashing me down, but not too many. 

They are indeed the brightest aftermarket bulbs I have seen. I don't think that you can buy a brighter bulb/kit.

And by the way Smitty, the lights look exactly the same as any Acura with HID's, pure white.


----------

